# yo nos veo el ombligo



## asanisimasaz

¡Hola a todos y todas!

Diria que la quinta frase no es correcta, ¿alquien me sabria decir por qué? digo, una explicación gramatical.

Yo me veo el ombligo
Yo te veo el ombligo
Yo le veo el ombligo
*Yo nos veo el ombligo*
Yo os veo el ombligo
Yo les veo el ombligo

¡Saludos!


----------



## Valtiel

Yo creo que es incorrecta porque nunca he leído ni oído nada parecido. Luego, veo muy poca concordancia, es decir, _yo nos veo el ombligo_, ¿qué ombligo? ¿Todos tenemos el mismo? 

A ver si alguien da alguna explicación más técnica y nos lo aclara mejor. La verdad es que no sé qué decir... No me suele pasar. 

Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

*Yo nos veo el ombligo, *suena muy raro

Yo veo nuestros ombilgos,
Puedo ver nuestros ombligos.


----------



## Namarne

Valtiel said:


> Luego, veo muy poca concordancia, es decir, _yo nos veo el ombligo_, ¿qué ombligo? ¿Todos tenemos el mismo?


Yo tampoco conozco la explicación gramatical, pero a veces me he planteado la misma pregunta. 
Otro ejemplo de frase en que "parece" (falsamente) que podría decirse: 
_Esta noche yo nos preparo la cena_.


----------



## asanisimasaz

¿Verdad que es curioso? A ver si alguien nos alumbra...


----------



## Valtiel

Es que es algo realmente raro. No parece que sea incorrecto, pero, por otra parte, no parece que sea correcto... 

Tal vez no se utiliza normalmente por algún motivo, pero sí que es correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

¿Y por qué no _yo nos veo los ombligos_?


----------



## asanisimasaz

Quizás me hagais abrid un thread nuevo pero como me parece que la cuestión es casi la misma... la voy a hacer. En el caso que he planteado anteriormente, los pronombres son de complemento indirecto. Pero ved este caso de complemento directo:

¿me ves?
¿te ves?
¿lo/la ves?
¿nos ves?
*¿os ves?*
¿los/las ves?

¿No creeis que se da algo parecido?


----------



## Vampiro

asanisimasaz said:


> ¡Hola a todos y todas!
> 
> Diria que la quinta frase no es correcta, ¿alquien me sabria decir por qué? digo, una explicación gramatical.
> 
> Yo me veo el ombligo
> Yo te veo el ombligo
> Yo le veo el ombligo
> *Yo nos veo el ombligo*
> Yo os veo el ombligo
> Yo les veo el ombligo
> 
> ¡Saludos!


¿Y dónde está la concordancia concordante entre individuos y ombligos?

_


----------



## hual

Hola

Por la misma razón por la que no decimos: _yo nos conozco, yo nos miro, yo nos observo,_ o _yo nos dirijo la palabra, yo nos_ _deseo una felicidad infinita_, etc. 
Cualquiera que sea la función del pronombre (clítico) "nos", objeto directo, objeto indirecto, dativo posesivo (como en el caso de "yo nos veo el ombligo"), su uso es incompatible con el pronombre "yo".
Por otra parte, si "yo nos veo el ombligo" fuera posible, ello querría decir que el "yo" del locutor y el "tú" del interlocutor no tienen un mismo ombligo. Lo mismo sucedería si dijéramos: *tú os* _miráis el ombligo_.


----------



## hual

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> el "yo" del locutor y el "tú" del interlocutor no tienen un mismo ombligo. Lo mismo sucedería si dijéramos: *tú os* _miráis el ombligo_.


 
Disculpen, quería decir "... *tienen* un mismo ombligo"


----------



## asanisimasaz

Pero según me han planteado, podría ser que yo estuviera viendo el ombligo de todos nosotros y los demás estuvieran mirando a otra parte. ¿no?


----------



## Valtiel

Pero si digo "Yo nos veo los ombligos" sigue pareciendo extraño, aunque cada uno tenga el suyo. 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Entonces HUMBERTO tal vez tenga razón: Veo nuestros ombligos


----------



## ManPaisa

> Diria que la quinta frase no es correcta, ¿alquien me sabria decir por qué? digo, una explicación gramatical.


Yo *me* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *mi *ombligo 
Yo *te* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *tu* ombligo  
Yo *l**e* veo el ombligo ---> Yo veo *su *ombligo 
*Yo *nos *veo los ombligos --> 
Yo *os *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *vuestros *ombligos  
Yo *les *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *sus *ombligos 

No es posible con _*nos*_ porque en estas construcciones el pronombre es un dativo de posesión que suplanta a un posesivo.  Dicho dativo puede referirse al hablante (yo/me) o a las personas de cuyo ombligo se habla (te, le, os, les), pero no a los dos a la vez (*yo* y *nos*).


----------



## hual

ManPaisa said:


> Yo *me* veo el ombligo -->
> *Yo *nos *veo los ombligos -->
> 
> No es posible con _*nos*_ porque en estas construcciones el pronombre es un dativo de posesión que suplanta a un posesivo.
> 
> Ese posesivo puede referirse al hablante (yo/me) o a las personas de cuyo ombligo se habla (te, le, os, les), pero no a los dos a la vez (*yo* y *nos*).


Hola

Pero lo mismo sucede, como lo ilustran los ejemplos de mi primera intervención, cuando el pronombre no es un dativo posesivo, sino un objeto directo o indirecto.


----------



## asanisimasaz

ManPaisa said:


> Yo *me* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *mi *ombligo
> Yo *te* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *tu* ombligo
> Yo *l**e* veo el ombligo ---> Yo veo *su *ombligo
> *Yo *nos *veo los ombligos -->
> Yo *os *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *vuestros *ombligos
> Yo *les *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *sus *ombligos
> 
> No es posible con _*nos*_ porque en estas construcciones el pronombre es un dativo de posesión que suplanta a un posesivo.  Dicho posesivo puede referirse al hablante (yo/me) o a las personas de cuyo ombligo se habla (te, le, os, les), pero no a los dos a la vez (*yo* y *nos*).



¿Y aquí?

Yo me compro una camiseta
Yo te compro una camiseta
Yo le compro una camiseta
*Yo nos compro una camiseta*
Yo os compro una camiseta 
Yo les compro una camiseta

¿Por qué no puedo comprar una camiseta para mí y para los demás al mismo tiempo? Si sale más barato


----------



## ManPaisa

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Pero lo mismo sucede, como lo ilustran los ejemplos de mi primera intervención, cuando el pronombre no es un dativo posesivo, sino un objeto directo o indirecto.


 
Sí, de acuerdo.
El agente no puede ser un subconjunto del pacienten en cierto tipo de construcciones.
O es idéntico o es distinto.


----------



## tpo

¿En que país de habla hispana suele usarse esta frase de "yo nos veo"? O será que no entendí bien la pregunta.

A mi me parece obvio que es incorrecta porque no hay relación entre el sujeto y el pronombre. Algo que en mi opinión corrige la frase y su significado sería: 
+ nosotros nos vemos …
+ yo me/te/le/les veo …
+ tú nos ves …
+ él nos ve …


----------



## ManPaisa

asanisimasaz said:


> ¿Por qué no puedo comprar una camiseta para mí y para los demás al mismo tiempo? Si sale más barato


 
Quizá en catalán (digo, por lo de barato ), pero en castellano del de verdá verdá, no se puede decir eso.

*Compré una (sola) camiseta para todos nosotros* sería lo correcto (aunque apuntaría a una falta de higiene por parte del grupo, a mi modo de ver ).


----------



## asanisimasaz

ManPaisa said:


> Quizá en catalán (digo, por lo de barato ), pero en castellano del de verdá verdá, no se puede decir eso.
> 
> *Compré una (sola) camiseta para todos nosotros* sería lo correcto (aunque apuntaría a una falta de higiene por parte del grupo, a mi modo de ver ).



¿Pero es que no puedo comprar una camiseta para mi y para mis amigos al mismo tiempo sin tener que comprar una sola para todos? que como bien dices tú, apuntaría a una falta de higiene por parte del grupo, además de tener que andar en cueros los demás mientrastanto


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Pero es que no puedo comprar una camiseta para mi y para mis amigos al mismo tiempo sin tener que comprar una sola para todos? que como bien dices tú, apuntaría a una falta de higiene por parte del grupo, además de tener que andar en cueros los demás mientrastanto


 
Veo que tienes más pasta en el bolsillo de lo que imaginaba. Entonces, dirías:

*Compré una camiseta para cada uno de nosotros. *


----------



## Vampiro

tpo said:


> ¿En que país de habla hispana suele usarse esta frase de "yo nos veo"? O será que no entendí bien la pregunta.
> 
> A mi me parece obvio que es incorrecta porque no hay relación entre el sujeto y el pronombre…


Yo nos veo mañana hablando de este mismo tema.

Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Yo nos veo mañana hablando de este mismo tema.
> 
> Saludos.
> _


 
Yo no nos veo.  Creo que lo van a cerrar.


----------



## Pinairun

asanisimasaz said:


> ¡Hola a todos y todas!
> 
> Diria que la quinta frase no es correcta, ¿alquien me sabria decir por qué? digo, una explicación gramatical.
> 
> Yo me veo el ombligo
> Yo te veo el ombligo
> Yo le veo el ombligo
> *Yo nos veo el ombligo*
> Yo os veo el ombligo
> Yo les veo el ombligo
> 
> ¡Saludos!


 
(Antes de que cierren)

En el DPD:

*7. Otras **consideraciones sobre el uso de los clíticos*
*c) *No puede haber correferencia parcial entre el clítico y el sujeto del verbo; por ello no es posible una oración como _*Nos hice una cena riquísima_ (el referente «yo» del sujeto es solo una parte del referente «nosotros» del complemento indirecto). Los referentes han de ser, o bien totalmente distintos, o bien totalmente coincidentes: _Os_ _hice una cena riquísima _(sujeto «yo» y complemento indirecto «vosotros»); _Nos hicimos una cena riquísima_ (el referente del sujeto y del complemento indirecto es «nosotros»).

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Gracias, Pinairun. Ya estaba pensando que no íbamos a llegar a ninguna conclusión. Aunque en el caso que plantea el DPD, nos hicimos una cena riquísima pordría indicar que yo le hice una cena a María y ella una a mí, o que ambos cocinamos (cuando que cocinó fui yo). En fin, hay varias otras maneras de decirlo correctamente y sin ambigüedad.


----------



## asanisimasaz

Pinairun said:


> (Ates de que cierren)
> 
> En el DPD:
> 
> *7. Otras **consideraciones sobre el uso de los clíticos*
> *c) *No puede haber correferencia parcial entre el clítico y el sujeto del verbo; por ello no es posible una oración como _*Nos hice una cena riquísima_ (el referente «yo» del sujeto es solo una parte del referente «nosotros» del complemento indirecto). Los referentes han de ser, o bien totalmente distintos, o bien totalmente coincidentes: _Os_ _hice una cena riquísima _(sujeto «yo» y complemento indirecto «vosotros»); _Nos hicimos una cena riquísima_ (el referente del sujeto y del complemento indirecto es «nosotros»).
> 
> Saludos



Ay sí, gracias Pinariun.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Yo *me* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *mi *ombligo
> Yo *te* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *tu* ombligo
> Yo *l**e* veo el ombligo ---> Yo veo *su *ombligo
> *Yo *nos *veo los ombligos -->
> Yo *os *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *vuestros *ombligos
> Yo *les *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *sus *ombligos



Pero "yo veo *nuestros* ombligos" es una construcción correcta, lo que no es correcto es usar el "nos" en su lugar.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Yo *me* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *mi *ombligo
> Yo *te* veo el ombligo --> Yo veo *tu* ombligo
> Yo *l**e* veo el ombligo ---> Yo veo *su *ombligo
> *Yo *nos *veo los ombligos -->
> Yo *os *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *vuestros *ombligos
> Yo *les *veo los ombligos ---> yo veo *sus *ombligos
> 
> No es posible con _*nos*_ porque en estas construcciones el pronombre es un dativo de posesión que suplanta a un posesivo.  Dicho dativo puede referirse al hablante (yo/me) o a las personas de cuyo ombligo se habla (te, le, os, les), pero no a los dos a la vez (*yo* y *nos*).



Tengo la seguridad de que 'Yo nos veo el ombligo' es no solo incorrecto sino de que además, no tiene sentido. Quizá por la razón que da hual, aunque en parte no estoy seguro de entenderla bien, o por el párrafo final de ManPaisa.

Pero no estoy de acuerdo con la primera parte de lo que dice ManPaisa. Creo que se puede decir, y que se entiende: "Yo veo *nuestros* ombligos" en el supuesto de estar viendo los vuestros y además el mío.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Pero "yo veo *nuestros* ombligos" es una construcción correcta, lo que no es correcto es usar el "nos" en su lugar.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo y con Manuel Rey.
Lo que no se puede usar es el clítico (dativo de posesión).


----------



## rosymak

Hola a todos. Veo que en este foro se esta planteando un ejemplo muy parecido a uno que yo abrí hace poco. ( *Nos veo y nos vemos*) . Mi pregunta fué si es correcto decir :Nos veo en el espejo en caso de que yo sea la única que se este viendo en el espejo, pero en el espejo hay imágenes de otras personas conocidas. El otro ejemplo que usé fue (*nos veo en la final.)  *Una de las personas del foro me respondió  que es correcto decirlo así, porque es una ( *visión personal)*..Al principio me pareció lógica la respuesta, pero pienso que sería más correcto decirlo de esta manera ( Yo nos veo a nosotros-as en la final) . En el  otro ejemplo ( *Nos veo o nos vemos en el espejo*): *Nos* en un objeto directo y se corresponde con el pronombre personal ( *nosotros-as*.). Por lo tanto pienso que lo correcto es decir ( Nos vemor en el espejo) aunque yo sea la unica que en ese momento este mirando hacia el espejo. En este caso (*nos*) es el complemento directo . El hecho es que no estoy de acuerdo con las respuestas que me dieron. Entiendo que muchos miembros de este foro son Seniors, pero esto no significa que se deba imponer un punto de vista y menos en un tema tan controversial como este. Por lo menos en este thread, he encontrado respuestas más satisfactorias y con más conocimiento del tema del que se esta hablando. Después de haber leído las respuestas a la pregunta por la cuál se abrió este post, estoy segura que yo estoy en lo correcto en cuanto a como usar el nos. Pienso que mi thread lo van a cerrar también, pero sin haber llegado a una conclusión. Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

rosymak: No estoy seguro de entender ni tu pregunta ni tus argumentos.
Supuesto de hecho: Estoy mirándome en un espejo, veo mi imagen y al mismo tiempo  las de otras personas que no se están mirando (y por tanto no se están viendo). ¿Es así?
Supuesto que la respuesta sea positiva, cabe decir:
'Me veo y os veo en el espejo' si se lo dices  a esas personas cuyas imágenes ves al tiempo que las tuyas.
'Me veo y los veo en el espejo' si se lo dices a otras personas o a nadie en particular.
Si al tiempo que te ves en el espejo, están mirándose, y por tanto viéndose, otras personas, puedes decir:
'Nos vemos en el espejo'
Pero no veo ningún caso en que sea gramaticalmente correcto o tenga sentido decir:
'Nos veo en el espejo'. El verbo (ver) debe concordar con el sujeto (yo) en número y persona, y en esa frase no concuerda. 
Tomando tu argumento (_nos es un objeto directo y se corresponde con el pronombre personal nosotros-as_) la conclusión debería ser
'Nosotros nos vemos en el espejo'.

N.B. La condición de senior resulta del número de posts publicados en WF. No guarda relación con el mayor o menor nivel de conocimientos, ni da derecho a imponer puntos de vista, intención que no he advertido ni en este ni en otros threads.


----------



## Valtiel

Y ¿no sería más fácil decir «Yo hice la cena»? Es mucho más simple y normal. Yo la hice, y ya sabemos que nos la comimos todos (la cena...). Con lo que copió Pinairun del _DPD_ yo lo veo más que claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Xiscomx

asanisimasaz said:


> ¡Hola a todos y todas!
> 
> Dir*í*a que la quinta *cuarta* frase no es correcta, ¿al*g*uien me sabr*í*a decir por qué? digo, una explicación gramatical.
> 
> Yo me veo el ombligo
> Yo te veo el ombligo
> Yo le veo el ombligo
> *Yo nos veo el ombligo*
> Yo os veo el ombligo
> Yo les veo el ombligo
> 
> ¡Saludos!


¡Hola!
Considero que la cuarta frase que resaltas es correcta y además la única forma de poder expresar la acción indicada por el verbo en cualquier tiempo del presente y compartida a un tiempo entre la primera persona (yo) y las demás (tú/él/nosotros, etc.).

Comprendo que la frase *yo nos veo el ombligo* tal cual, sin más, de repente puede resultar de difícil ingestión, sin embargo pienso que una vez establecida la relación anafórica adecuada resulta fácil su comprensión:
A mi cónyuge y a mí nos acaban de hacer el mismo tatuaje sobre el ombligo. Al llegar a casa nos lo miramos y exclamo: *querida, algo va mal, porque  nos veo el ombligo inflamado*. Esta construcción generalmente funciona bien con los verbos que admiten el uso pronominal.

Otra:


asanisimasaz said:


> ¿Y aquí?
> *Yo nos compro una camiseta*
> ¿Por qué no puedo comprar una camiseta para mí y para los demás al mismo tiempo? Si sale más barato


Eso mismo me pregunto yo. *Yo nos he comprado las camisetas que vamos a lucir esta noche*.

Una más:


rosymak said:


> Mi pregunta fue si es correcto decir: *Nos veo en el espejo* en caso de que yo sea la única que se esté viendo en el espejo, pero en el espejo hay imágenes de otras personas conocidas.


Sí, y con el permiso de los demás añado que es correctísimo y no veo mejor forma de expresarlo: *Cuando nos veo reflejados en el espejo me doy cuenta de lo mucho que hemos envejecido*.

Yo, tú, él y ella estamos en nuestra clase de danza, en un momento determinado los cuatro coincidimos en contemplarnos en el gran espejo de la sala y maravillado por lo bien que está saliendo el ensayo, no puedo contenerme y exclamo lleno de alegría e ilusión: *¡Ya nos veo en el Bolshói de Moscú! *(yo ya nos veo, a nosotros cuatro, bailando en el Gran Teatro de Moscú). No hay otro modo de exteriorizar lo mismo a pesar de las dudas que pueda originar en algunos; yo lo interpreto como una acción individual del sujeto integrada al grupo de intervinientes, sean dos o más, y que suele generar cierta ambigüedad, o como lo explica de forma más docta la RAE en la consulta lanzada por el compañero @Södertjej en #19 del hilo *nos veo y nos vemos*_:_* […] es corriente esta construcción en la que el sujeto es normalmente una primera persona del singular que se incluye en el plural del pronombre átono mencionado.*

_Yo ya nos veo celebrando nuestras bodas de diamantes._ Tú y yo, quizá.
_Yo nos veo bien casados y con media docena de hijos._ Estos podríamos ser yo y ella._ 
Yo nos veo ya en la cumbre del Everest. _Sin duda soy yo y vosotros: mis queridos compañeros de escalada._ 
Yo nos veo con el culo al aire si esta crisis continúa._ Podría tratarse de yo y ellos, los que formamos mi querida familia.

En todos estos casos será el contexto el que se encargará de despejar incógnitas.

Si podemos decir con propiedad:
*Ellos*_ nos ven…_
*Vosotros*_ nos veis…_
*Nosotros*_ nos vemos…_
*Él *_nos ve…_
*Tú*_ nos ves…_

¿Por qué razón no podríamos completar la conjugación con el *Yo*_ nos veo…?_ Esto sería como si nos dieran una vaya muy surrealista.

Entiendo que con otros verbos puede resultar más difícil la asimilación. En #25, la compañera @Pinairun nos aporta un recorte del DPD:


Pinairun said:


> *7. Otras consideraciones sobre el uso de los clíticos
> c) *No puede haber correferencia parcial entre el clítico y el sujeto del verbo; *por ello no es posible una oración como *Nos hice una cena riquísima* (el referente «yo» del sujeto es solo una parte del referente «nosotros» del complemento indirecto). Los referentes han de ser, o bien totalmente distintos, o bien totalmente coincidentes: _Os_ _hice una cena riquísima _(sujeto «yo» y complemento indirecto «vosotros»); _Nos hicimos una cena riquísima_ (el referente del sujeto y del complemento indirecto es «nosotros»).


No puedo estar más en desacuerdo con que esta oración sea tildada de _no posible_ y además no puedo creer que haya algunos hispanohablantes que tengan la mencionada dificultad expresiva: *Nos hice una cena riquísima*, porque por mi Mediterráneo dorado es tan posible como las construcciones anteriores. ¿Cómo no voy a poder decir: _Cada aniversario de nuestra noche de boda es el único momento del año en que yo cocino en casa y _*nos hago un festín de exquisiteces*_, envidia sana de propios y extraños? _Lo mismo digo para lo que plantea el compañero @Namarne:


Namarne said:


> Yo tampoco conozco la explicación gramatical, pero a veces me he planteado la misma pregunta.
> Otro ejemplo de frase en que "parece" (falsamente) que podría decirse:
> *Esta noche yo nos preparo la cena*.


Me parece perfecta y voluntariosa la oferta que por primera vez nos hace Namarne de prepararnos la cena esta noche después de haberla preparado nosotros durante las mil últimas noches.
_
_


----------

